# Varnishing logs / climbing branches



## bully74uk (Sep 15, 2006)

If I go out and collect some wood to put in my new viv for climbing etc could I varnish it after ive stripped and cleaned it to ease future cleaning and make it last longer ?
If so what type of varnish would be safe to use in a snakes viv ?
Has anyone done this already ?

Regards,

Marcus.


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

as long as you read to see what the chemicals in it are you might find one that is non toxic, water based ones are best like the paint that people use when they build there own viv, i havent actually used varnish on mine i had a massive log in my boa viv at one point but she got to big for the log lol

i cleaned and disinfected it then i boiled it, ended lasting about 3 years untill i got rid of it because as i said my boa need more room so i took it out


----------



## bully74uk (Sep 15, 2006)

OK so ive done a quick search on the net.
Could I use Yaught Varnish to paint the climbing logs as I understand that this is the varnish to use if you want to varnish a viv.
I just think that a varnished log could not only look good but would be easier to clean mess from.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

i honestly dont think they need varnishing but you are right in saying they will probably look pretty good, you will need a good few coats of it to make sure you get the seal and just have the log in the viv under the heat for a while to make sure it dosent release any chemical smells/fumes or anything


----------



## bully74uk (Sep 15, 2006)

mmm, didn't consider the heat thing.
Would probably have to make sure the branch wasn't too close to the heating element.


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

bully74uk said:


> OK so ive done a quick search on the net.
> Could I use Yaught Varnish to paint the climbing logs as I understand that this is the varnish to use if you want to varnish a viv.
> I just think that a varnished log could not only look good but would be easier to clean mess from.
> Any thoughts ?


yaught varnish is a big no no! it is toxic and will give of fumes for ages under heat, wouldn't advice its use under any circumstances where reps are concerned


----------



## bully74uk (Sep 15, 2006)

ah ok.
Thought i read you can use it to varnish vivs ? Maybe thats just the outside or I read it wrong !


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

use the stuff that does exactly what it says on the tin-ronseal floor varnish


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ronseal Quick Drying Floor Varnish, please DON'T use "yacht varnish", in a warm viv it'll keep giving off heavier than air fumes for weeks which could asphyxiate the occupants!


----------



## bully74uk (Sep 15, 2006)

No probs, have read the previous posts about this and understand the concerns.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

dnarra said:


> yaught varnish is a big no no! it is toxic and will give of fumes for ages under heat, wouldn't advice its use under any circumstances where reps are concerned


I completely disagree with that. Yacht vanish is very often used to varnish a viv in and outside. Not sure exactly about the details but it is defiantely the most popular varnish.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Popular doesn't make it right, when there's a 100% safe alternative available why even take a chance?
Ronseal is cheap, easily available, easy to use, dries much faster, comes in gloss, matt, and satin finishes, and is tough enough to walk on, given all that who'd want to use a product that just might (however slim the chance) kill your pet?


----------

